

13 Ways To Pull Off A Killer Demo Day Presentation - yoseph
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/48317/13-Ways-To-Pull-Of-A-Killer-Demo-Day-Presentation.aspx?source=Blog_Email_[13+Ways+To+Pull+Of+A]

======
randall
Title guideline: "If the original title begins with a number or number +
gratuitous adjective, we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10
Ways To Do X" to "How To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when
the number is meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids.""

Click "Guidelines" at the bottom of the page.

------
lordlarm
I really like the idea of planning some tweetable quotes ahead. Of course this
is not necessary for all audiences - but in some settings it can create a lot
of positive hype.

------
swampplanet
Sound or Tweet bytes loved it. Really like Series Awesome!

